
Great infographic on the Euro crisis - weel
http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2011/10/22/opinion/20111023_DATAPOINTS.html?ref=opinion
======
ahsanhilal
I thought it was more confusing trying to figure this out then reading an
article regarding the whole crisis. The Economist has some great coverage on
the whole crisis unfolding for this who are interested:

<http://www.economist.com/node/21524378>

